# Good day ended better - mostly



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Went to Destin this morning to try to scare up some AJs before the season closes. Last time I was out, before they were in season, you had to beat them off with a stick. Today, no luck on AJs. Did manage a 15.2 lb king - personal best in the yak. 









I also caught two EARS that had to go back - one at 29", a small king, and on the troll in, .3 miles of the beach, got both trolling rods slammed by nice mahi mahi. It was a zoo with both rods going off, but I made it work. My two best yak mahi at 7lbs 4 ozs and 7 lbs 14 ozs. While fighting the second mahi, one of my standard mirage drive fins tore at the grommet / pin. I was not working it that hard, but was doing doughnuts, literally, chasing that mahi. I guess the torque / odd angle was too much for it?? I was planning to get turbo fins for Christmas, but in the meantime I'm dead in the water. 
- Fisherdad1


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice fish for sure!!!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

That's a heck of a day! Congrats!


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice!!! Got to love getting not one but two mahi on the way in!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Very nice Ron!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Very nice! I can't wait until I get a kayak and catch some mahi!


----------



## bare bones (Oct 2, 2007)

Good job Ron. Devin tried to go get a few kings last Saturday. The engine had fuel problems just as he was clearing the pass so he didn't make it out.


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Great trip. Beautiful water!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice mixed bag fishing. Good photos too. Beautiful color to the water.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Very nice fish man, congrats. You been doing a good amount of offshore yakkin on standard fins? You're gonna absolutely love the turbos, such a better feel!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job brother!!!! Awesome day on the water fer sure!!!


----------



## northportcjm (Jun 9, 2009)

Awesome! Are mahi a consistent catch or is there a certain season that is better than others? The water looks really clear and blue, ten times better than when I was down there in June - July


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

I showed the pic of the mahi to my wife, and she started looking into kayaks for me. Haha


----------



## walkerj44 (May 23, 2013)

What did you catch the king and mahi's on?


----------

